# Opening day DOVES



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This Saturday starts the dove season - for over 45yrs I have shot on opening day - this year will be differant ! PIKE & I have been asked to assist a wounded warrior in the field- allready know this will be the best opening day of my life & PIKE's


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

that's awesome! Wish we had some good dove spots here. Have a blast, hope you get to share some pics


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a fantastic way to start the dove opener.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

2day is the day - last night went out to dinner with Jake his wife and 10yr old son - fantastic family - they will be in the field with PIKE & me - cleaned the guns asked PIKE to be on his A game - shooting on a 200ac sod farm - first for us - talked 2 the owner - he has a 40ac field that has been top seeded - his low estimate is 4k-6k of doves come in the late afternoon - let the games begin ! the farm owner has 15 wounded warriors as part of the shoot - what an honor for PIKE & me to join these young men & women in the field!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a great day REM. May PIKE come home exhausted and happy. I am sure the wounded warriors and their families will have memories to take home and talk about for years to come.

May all your shots be straight and true.

Don't even know how to say "thank you" enough to the farmer and folks like you who organized this. 

I guess just - thank you.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We had a wonderful dove opener but I can't wait to hear about REM and PIKE's day. I'll post pictures later after he gives us a full report.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - just got home & bourbon now in my hand - even by my standards (or lack of ) today was unbeliveable - Jake his family Pike & I were on 200acs of a 2000ac farm - soy beans corn & sun flowers - at least 150 guns in the field - did keep the doves flying - we were at a choke point at the end of a corn field - it may have taken Jake 20 min to get his 15 bird limit - then got out the 410 for his son to shoot - first time for him - sat on dads lap and nailed 6 doves out of 2 boxes of shells - I shot a limit in 30 min - but my ? is how did PIKE do - I give him an A+ - picked up at least a 100 birds our station + 3 near by - 20+ doubles + 20 blind retreives in the pond behind us - the majority of the birds went to hand to Jake his son or wife (he has no loyaltiy) after limiting out the family wanted to stay and watch PIKE work - if it gets better than this - please shoot me! PS checked by wardens twice no ? ASKED just a salute and thank you for your service!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM I don't think it gets better than that.
We hunted this morning.
12 friends, 2 dogs and 180 birds in 1 hour.
Cash had a blast.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm excited to try this. Looks like a great time had by all.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD 
It would give you and Bailey an extended hunting season.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex RBD Har - get to shoot 6 times this upcoming week - PIKE will have a feather mouth - Jake & his family will be joining us on 2 of the shoots - new friends - birds pups & guns - this truly is the life for a V! PS will take some pics this week!


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

wow!! sounds like a great start to the season. My husband took our young lab wyatt out with a couple others for doves.. they saw a lot, missed a lot and got a couple. Wyatt was able to retrieve some and did great from what I heard, especially being his first time with doves. 

So I am curious how you work your pointers for doves... since this seems to be a more flusher retriever type of hunt by nature. Luna's least favorite part of hunting are the retrieves... well the portion that involves bringing it to me. But i think she would get more into it if I hunted her on a regular basis more. Anyway just wondering what dove hunting looks like for a pointer. Sorry if that is a stupid question.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We work them the same as a retriever. Dog stays by my side until I send him to retrieve a downed bird. There is no flushing involved. You can sit or stand, the dove fly in to feed and you shoot them.
Only 10 of us hunting today and left the field with 150 dove.

REM we normally get checked by the local game wardens at least once on opening weekend. Didn't see them the all weekend. Found out the Feds were keeping a eye on the fields.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

AKG - as TEX just stated it's a sit wait then shoot as the birds enter a feeding field or roost area - from PIKE's view point - not as much fun as upland birds but with other pups in the field it is a com petion for him - he also marks well which is a great help to this oldman - DOVES are a soft bird and not every pup likes to pick them up - PIKE has a very soft mouth that being said after a 100+ retrieves he does have a feather mouth - for me the V is Very Versitle - that's why I use PIKE any way I can - makes him happy and me happier - to find a dead bird in a corn field is just like finding a dead pheasant in a mature CRP field - after all that was just said - if you get a chance to shoot doves - GO ! - it is a Very social outing for you and your pup + the dove is the fastest (45mph +)game bird & you become a better shot!


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies Texas and RE... sounds like what I imagined. It would be interesting to see if Luna would have enough interest for it. She does love guns and birds as a whole but I wonder if she would bother with the doves if she didn't get to actually hunt them out. I will have to try it maybe.

Where are you all located?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I live just north of Houston Texas.
REM is right, pointers love upland better but you would never know it watching them retrieve dove.
Mine doesn't care what we hunt as long as he gets to go.
We shot 465 white wing over the past 3 days as a group.
Cash is one tired dog. Think we will give them a rest for a day or two.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - no rest for the eVil V - on the way to a doVe field - once again = V V V - very versital VIZSLA - to do less - why haVe one - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

2 all V owners or as we say in Kentucky YOU-ALL - doves are a great way 2 start the bird season - a 100+ birds to hand - in one day ! go the entire upland season and never see that - PIKE does it 4/5 times a week ! + doVes are great on the grill ! HUNT YOUR v ONCE & you R hooked for life !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash would be ready to do it again this morning, but I have somethings to catch up on. Maybe I can hit the fields in the afternoon during the week.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well the dove have slowed down in two of the fields, its time to do some scouting.
Cash refused to make a retrieve on Saturday.
He ran straight to where the bird dropped, slide to a stop and back away. I have to say he is a smart dog. I walked over to see why, and bird laid right below a hornets nest.


----------

